# Adapted step and cushion support.



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

After falling out the door of my Burstner 747-2 2002.

I have raised the steps on my van.

I have also made 2 ends for the the long bench to stop the cushions from falling off the end while watching the telly or sleeping on the bench.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I can see where your coming from, I`ve always thought it should have a double electric step, we also use a caravan type step but find its exactly the same height as original so just nestle it up to it, gives you a bit more runway space. I think the main problem is the height of the first step out of the hab area, its much too tall forcing a certain amout of momentum when exiting. And why cant they fit wider doors?
As for the cushions ours has a backrest which has ends on, factory fit.

Tony


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I am also looking at how I can cut back the inside step. 

I think it can be done. But there is a metal bar that supports the floor behind the step. 

It will need a piece made to replace it before cutting the floor. 

The Euromobile has the type of step I would like. 

Andy


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I think the fit and finish on the 747 is just about right, I`ve only got one or two gripes, ovens too high up and the outside locker behind the drivers door needs more clip things to hold it open, any slight movement and it comes down and cracks the back of my head, apart from that its a great van and just about about big enough for the two of us :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The moral of this story is folks..........

...........if you are a clumsy old git, do not buy a Burstner 747. :lol: :lol: 

Actually you 2, I bought a double step at Lincoln Show. It is slightly higher than the electric step (when retracted). It is much better for my wife (temporary gammy knee) and the 2 Pugs. Well, I could not have the Pugs struggling could I. :wink: 

Andy,

I would not mess about in the step area. There was a 53 plate 747 for sale at Lincoln Show (£32,000) and someone had done a very rough bodge in the footwell area. There were pieces of timber bolted each side of the footwell. Possibly the former owner was badly overweight but I would not do anything that might weaken the area.

Tony,

I got sick of headaches from the same locker. You can buy new clips at most caravan and camping outlets for a few quid.


----------

